# Any one else have an ugly fall sweater?



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of us have ugly holiday sweaters but I have an ugly fall one.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, it's a bit over the top but I kind of like it!


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think it is ugly. I think it is fun.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Attention getter, but fun and no one else has one like it. Nice for fall and it will keep you warm.


----------



## nedrizi (Jun 8, 2014)

I like it! And it's one of a kind. I love fall and this sweater captures it perfectly!


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Love fall sweaters....Fun


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Wear it to the apple orchard when you go for a hayride or the corn maze.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's fun sweater! :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

You are too funny!!!!


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

At least yours is cute. Here is mine. Talk about standing out in a crowd. Somehow I think of Halloween and candy corn. Did I mention that I have never worn it in public!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But they are cute!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How fun...its cute.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are both cute and I'm sure they are warm and toasty...


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep, they are all ugly.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well it's sort of different. :!: :!:


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Both are nice.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Take a look at my mum's cardigan. I gave it to her last year after I had worn it to the zoo and in the walk through aviary, a palm cockatoo flew after me where ever I went and would perch next to me. I didn't dare to wear it after that and my mum loved it. She passed away 3 months later.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It's not ugly. :thumbup:


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Some of us have ugly holiday sweaters but I have an ugly fall one.


Yes, you do ;-)


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

mmrmein said:


> At least yours is cute. Here is mine. Talk about standing out in a crowd. Somehow I think of Halloween and candy corn. Did I mention that I have never worn it in public!


dye it a dark color!


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

wear it to work out in the yard.


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

why do they call them ugly? I love sweaters like that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Where do these come from? I always say there is no accounting for taste!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not a fan of clothing that goes overboard with the decorations. Some people must be, because they keep making and selling them. Halloween-themed items seem to be the worst for me.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Time to wear them shopping and maybe you will become famous in the "Walmart shoppers" videos.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

knitterlin said:


> Yes, you do ;-)


I bought mine on the army base. My children would hide it until the season was over. I actually just found it in the basement.  I wonder where the 7 Christmas sweaters I had are : :evil:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

It's all in the eye of the beholder.. my husband said " what is she talking about, it is nice!" xo


----------



## lyndamae (Apr 23, 2012)

If you made it or someone else did ...it was done with love. You can start your own UGLY SWEATER CLUB ....LOL It is something that is being started in my area to raise money for charity. You all get together wearing them get pledges or action them off. Even have a vote on whos the UGLIEST ! It is fun and very entertaining..a lot of good laughs. You might not feel yours is the ugliest after you see what others have...just have fun

























sweater


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Just WHO decides what's ugly? It's in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## lyndamae (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry.. I don't think they are ugly...yes the eye of the beholder....my grandkids are fussy on what they think is ("I'm not wearing that!")..they are fun to wear...like other things..it is just a fad to have an ugly sweater...we all get something we would rather not wear but do..have fun..step out of your comfort zone.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

lyndamae said:


> Sorry.. I don't think they are ugly...yes the eye of the beholder....my grandkids are fussy on what they think is ("I'm not wearing that!")..they are fun to wear...like other things..it is just a fad to have an ugly sweater...we all get something we would rather not wear but do..have fun..step out of your comfort zone.


I used to wear this, my Christmas and Easter sweaters any other holiday sweater, and my Grinch sweatpants when I was teaching early childhood. I did have fun and the children enjoyed seeing them :lol: I once went to school dressed as a Pilgrim and had a flat tire on the way home, the guy who changed it thought I was a nun.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Great for working in the garden and if you live in the country the hunters will see you coming when you are out for your walk. :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a hoot!


Hazel


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think any of them are ugly, they are all unique and would be lots of fun when out and about wearing them


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the sweater.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Some of us have ugly holiday sweaters but I have an ugly fall one.


Gosh...I really wish I could disagree with you, but I can't :-( You may have one ugly sweater, but you have a great sense of humor just for sharing it with us ;-)


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to have a dark green one with applique leaves and sort of embroidered twigs. I loved it in the 90's. LOL


----------

